# [ CRT TV ] White Horizontal line Flicker



## jonnyworld (Mar 21, 2010)

Today afternoon when switched on the Tv, a white Horizontal line Flicker at the bottom of the screen. Line will go up & down (half the way), 
when press AV bottom it still there, but notice after sometime ( Blue screen ) the line disappeared, but when changed channel it reappeared

Is this repairable? Please advice


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's probably not worth wasting your time on it because CRT's are surly becoming extinct and so is the support for repairing them. 

This is what happens when they get moved around allot ,this is normal. 

Sorry but your CRT has cancer and it's gonna die soon so cherish your last moments.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The line is probably caused by a ground loop between the TV and something else connected to it such as VCR, game console or cable box; so disconnect equipment from it one at a time to see if any is causing it. Is the screen always blue?


----------



## jonnyworld (Mar 21, 2010)

I am very sorry for late reply
Thanks for the reply @guy2

@Frank4d

I had disconnected all the cable but it still there, By pressing AV button its shows Blue colour.

anyway thanks for the repy, i thought its something with board/defect with some component.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Probably capacitor in power supply or one of them beside integrated circuit for vertical deflection. 
Electrolytics caps cca 100 uF - 2200 uF/ 35 V (50 V)


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Lose solder is a common death for CRT TV but this would cost you a ridiculous wad of cash ,hey look on the bright side if you ever go fishing you can use it boat anker.


----------

